# comment créer réseau local entre g3 et imac alu snow via box



## camaradefrance (13 Mars 2010)

bonjour 
je n'arrive pas a créer de reseau local entre entre mes mac intel et mon g3  version 10.1 

comment fair svp 
merci de vos réponse


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2010)

Faire une recherche et par exemple : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/reseaux/reseau_2_mac.html


----------

